# Finding the cows



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

So i got a late season cow hunt that starts next week, its my first time doing the late season. Alot of people are telling me to stay low, and work the junipers. I ran into this brute up in the higher elevations in the deep snow. Wouldn't you think that if this bulls up high still, that there would be some cows too? Any opinion is appreciated. If you have any ideas or advice, im all ears. PM me if you want.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Was the road plowed to the dam? It was pretty bad a week ago.


-DallanC


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

yea the road was plowed. Was pretty good actually


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

it would really depend on the depth of the snow. the picture you have doesn't really show a sufficient snow depth.


----------



## surf n' turf (Oct 20, 2008)

I shot my cow on the 2nd and they were still up high, not at the very top mind you but around 8K feet. Where my cow fell there was about 2 feet of snow on the ground, not enough to push them down low in my opinion.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

What area is your tag for?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Bo0YaA said:


> What area is your tag for?


Yeah that would definitely help


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

cause down in Monroe, they are hanging in the fields just outside of town, poverty flats, etc. as low as you can go...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Just guessing but it sounds to me like current creek based off reading the posts plus I think thats the only area that has a cow elk hunt thats so short with it starting this late in the winter.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

3arabians said:


> Just guessing but it sounds to me like current creek based off reading the posts plus I think thats the only area that has a cow elk hunt thats so short with it starting this late in the winter.


And Nine Mile/West Anthro-Avintaquin ... starts next Saturday :grin:
But there are as well several January hunts in Manti, which is what Hunter2015 seems to be talking about ...


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes it's for Currant Creek


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just think you get a twofer with that tag. The fetus should be big enough to eat ha ha.

If you havent found the elk already wait for the snow storm and look for tracks. Heck you can spot elk tracks going 40 mph on sled or wheeler. You can also spot tracks Mikes away with a spotting scope. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

When you find them in a hole or deep canyon push them to a hunter near the road. Nothing worse then wasting energy dragging a cow out. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty crazy there are 250 more cow permits opening on this unit Saturday!

I'm not sure there's even 250 cows left on public ground in this unit.

Glad to hear all these antlerless permits are being removed from the Wasatch for a few years.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Pretty crazy there are 250 more cow permits opening on this unit Saturday!
> 
> I'm not sure there's even 250 cows left on public ground in this unit.
> 
> Glad to hear all these antlerless permits are being removed from the Wasatch for a few years.


Until that is in writing in the proclamation I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I was hunting last weekend up Parley's and the elk up there could care less about 2 feet of snow. I think you have to have 3 feet or more to really move them down. They are "lower" now but I wouldn't say by a whole lot.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Took the family up to CC today ice fishing. Followed a truck that was cutting the trail in the fresh snow, they looked like they were cow hunting so we stayed behind, letting them get first crack at things. About 1 mile before the dam was 2 bulls and a cow w/ calf just off the road. The driver and his 16 year old kid bail out with guns. Approx 20 shots later, the calf and cow were down and somewhat dying (seriously, they both reloaded 3 times...!!!). I counted at least 3 hits on the calf, and at least 6 on the cow. Congratulated them both and we went on our way. On the trip back that evening I saw 2 gut piles so they recovered both. Another mile down the road was another spot of blood where someone else loaded an elk.

So yea, they can certainly be found if you are lucky.


-DallanC


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Took the family up to CC today ice fishing. Followed a truck that was cutting the trail in the fresh snow, they looked like they were cow hunting so we stayed behind, letting them get first crack at things. About 1 mile before the dam was 2 bulls and a cow w/ calf just off the road. The driver and his 16 year old kid bail out with guns. Approx 20 shots later, the calf and cow were down and somewhat dying (seriously, they both reloaded 3 times...!!!). I counted at least 3 hits on the calf, and at least 6 on the cow. Congratulated them both and we went on our way. On the trip back that evening I saw 2 gut piles so they recovered both. Another mile down the road was another spot of blood where someone else loaded an elk.
> 
> So yea, they can certainly be found if you are lucky.
> 
> -DallanC


Hey Dallan I went up and came across the same hunters the gut pile was bad big time gut shot. How far off the road were the elk . Congrats to the hunters. The sad part is that there were only the two cows that area is hurting. 3 years ago there would have been a herd of 20 cows in that same area.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure if it was the same spot down the road but there was a guy loading up a coyote


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hazmat said:


> Hey Dallan I went up and came across the same hunters the gut pile was bad big time gut shot. How far off the road were the elk . Congrats to the hunters. The sad part is that there were only the two cows that area is hurting. 3 years ago there would have been a herd of 20 cows in that same area.


Gutshot sounds about right. Yuck. The cow/calf were about 200-225 yards away up on that north east ridge. The calf went down right there, after a couple hits, the cow crashed down through the oak moving further up into that canyon, it finally laid down maybe 350 yards in.

Did you go up to the dam? I saw two trucks with fisherman (dark one and a white one). Talked to the guys in the dark one, nice fellows. Saw tracks where someone tried to break trail up past the dam but they didn't get far.



hazmat said:


> Not sure if it was the same spot down the road but there was a guy loading up a coyote


The lower spot had ALOT of blood, doubtful it came out of a coyote but maybe?

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunter2015 said:


> Yes it's for Currant Creek


Welcome to the forum and thanks for spelling "Currant" correctly.

.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Gutshot sounds about right. Yuck. The cow/calf were about 200-225 yards away up on that north east ridge. The calf went down right there, after a couple hits, the cow crashed down through the oak moving further up into that canyon, it finally laid down maybe 350 yards in.
> 
> Did you go up to the dam? I saw two trucks with fisherman (dark one and a white one). Talked to the guys in the dark one, nice fellows. Saw tracks where someone tried to break trail up past the dam but they didn't get far.
> 
> ...


I went up to the dam but wasn't there to long I was in a white f250. I wasn't fishing though I was up there doing some training with my dog/looking at animals/getting some clean air.


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

Well we gave it a go, but came away with some good times, but no elk. I didnt have a tag, had a couple friends from outta state draw these cow tags. We found a herd of about 20 cows and 3 rag horns maybe 1500 yards away when we spotted them. Those three rag horns were maybe 400 yards off the herd of cows. Those rag horns knew we were there, and I kid you not, they were following us. We tried cutting the cows off as they were slowly feeding and heading hillside, we got within maybe 600 yards, and those dang bulls showed up, not 50 yards infront of us, between the herd. They had a calf with it, but she never gave a shot. We waited until they walked off, and then made another approach at the cows, and BAM, those bulls showed up again. This time, the biggest one stayed and watched us, and the other two disappeared, and moments late we herd that herd bustin up and over the hill. It was pretty crazy seeing them work like that. Did some road hunting up Currant Creek the next day, and saw those two cows being pushed off the side of the hill. We were camped in a trailer just a mile up from where they were shot. Was a good time, I think the elevation took its toll on my friends, they are living in southern California, so needless to say their lungs were on fire. Thanks for all the help everyone who chimed in. They will be back this fall for the general season hunt up the south slope, they will be in for some real burning lungs then.


----------



## Hunter2015 (Oct 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Gutshot sounds about right. Yuck. The cow/calf were about 200-225 yards away up on that north east ridge. The calf went down right there, after a couple hits, the cow crashed down through the oak moving further up into that canyon, it finally laid down maybe 350 yards in.
> 
> Did you go up to the dam? I saw two trucks with fisherman (dark one and a white one). Talked to the guys in the dark one, nice fellows. Saw tracks where someone tried to break trail up past the dam but they didn't get far.
> 
> ...


We were the ones that tried to break trail up past the dam. Friend wanted to see what his California truck was made of, was pretty fun. He almost ran it into the ditch in the north side of the road, and we would have ended up talkin to those guys too, but for a different reason..."umm...we have a favor...."


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Pretty crazy there are 250 more cow permits opening on this unit Saturday!
> 
> I'm not sure there's even 250 cows left on public ground in this unit.
> 
> Glad to hear all these antlerless permits are being removed from the Wasatch for a few years.


 How do we know this?

A couple weeks ago I saw that there was a Helicopter flying the Emma Park Road along the South Slope of Reservation Ridge. 
Be interesting to see how the numbers come in. Just guessing by how quick the Helo was going it wasn't hovering or looked to be counting much?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

TAK said:


> How do we know this?
> 
> A couple weeks ago I saw that there was a Helicopter flying the Emma Park Road along the South Slope of Reservation Ridge.
> Be interesting to see how the numbers come in. Just guessing by how quick the Helo was going it wasn't hovering or looked to be counting much?


How do you know that they were counting elk?

They may of just been out sightseeing or the county doing a fly over checking property for tax purposes.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Critter said:


> How do you know that they were counting elk?
> 
> They may of just been out sightseeing or the county doing a fly over checking property for tax purposes.


 I don't know for sure, but just judging how it was flying in a grid pattern make me think that. This is the time of year that they do the counting.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

They are fly counting elk on the Wasatch,
Continuing into this week.

GOOD snow conditions for a very accurate count.
Will be interesting to see the result!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> They are fly counting elk on the Wasatch,
> Continuing into this week.
> 
> GOOD snow conditions for a very accurate count.
> Will be interesting to see the result!


Yes will be interesting to see the numbers it is a great year to do the fly over. Has anybody heard how there collar project has turned out. I personally seen one cow that was collared wiped out during the muzzy deer hunt


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

hazmat said:


> Yes will be interesting to see the numbers it is a great year to do the fly over. Has anybody heard how there collar project has turned out. I personally seen one cow that was collared wiped out during the muzzy deer hunt


I was told over half the cows they collard were killed by control permits.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> I was told over half the cows they collard were killed by control permits.


That is definitely not hard to believe. What a cash cow that was for the dwr literally


----------

